# I taught WIHH how to spin!



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I left early in the morning to drive down to WIHH and CF's house. The weather was perfect, cold and rainy. There was a fire in the fire place and the smell of wonderful food wafted through the house. WIHH is one fantastic cook!!

Anyway, She showed me all her yarn and her needle stash. That woman is on a serious path to the fine art of stash building :bow: I checked out her newest sock, she thought she had dropped a stitch. It's looking good though :goodjob: We checked out her books and magazines and assesed various patterns for future projects. I took my Cat Brohdy (sp) and my Ann Budd books for her to play with. I also took my Elizabeth Zimmerman video The Knitting Glossary.

Then we got serious and I got her spinning. It was a bit awkward because I couldn't demonstrate very well with this thing on my arm. But we eventually got her going on one of my drop spindles. We went with the park and draft method, it was just too difficult to teach her my usual way.

It seems to me the main thing all new spinners have to deal with is NOT killing the fibers. Most want to but a death grip on the fibers rather than holding them like a baby chick cradled in your palm. The only part you have to hold tight is what is between your index fingers and thumb on both hands. WIHH, you are NOT alone in this so don't feel bad.

I left her with enough fibers to spin enough yarn to make something. Socks? I think she is well on her way to a new passion :happy:

I took my Ashford Traddy for her to try. We worked on the treadling a bit and gave it up. It was funny because CF was sitting doing crossword puzzles and Sukdo and watching us from the corner of his eye. Every once in awhile he would say something about WIHH ability to pat her head and rub her tummy. Then when WIHH and I were winding yarn skeins into balls he sat down and gave the treadling a try. Ha!!!! He couldn't do it any better than she could :rotfl:

After all this we sat down to the most absolutely scrumptious meal while we watched EZ and her daughter on the video.

I had a great time and I'm very pleased that I got WIHH spinning. Her knitting looks good, she has a nice even tension. Hopefully the videos will help her understand some of the mechanics of how things work and why. She is so much like me in her approach to her knitting. We think too much and try to analyse things before we do them 

Thank you WIHH and CF for your hospitality.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow, that sounds like so much fun! 

So...when are you coming down to my house?


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

When I was first learning to spin, I had to be careful not to do it too close to bedtime. Otherwise I would be trying to fall asleep and my foot would be treadling! Wish you guys were closer so I could join in on the fun!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Annie that would have so much fun. Maybe one day those of us up here could drive down to your place for a fiber day.

LOL about treadling in your sleep.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

How absolutely awesome! WIHH your so very lucky to get to draw from Marchwind's experience! (ok, I have to admit it,,,, I am jealous!) 

I know I am hopelessly hooked on the knitting, can't wait to get to the spinning part! 

March, when you do the southern tour your more than welcome to my humble place, however, we will be in front of a fan, not a fire! lol! (Texas, gotta luv it!)
WIHH,,, I am researching hot weather knitting right now, cause I know I can't stop and you know how Texas is, more hot than cold! And I MUST knit.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd like to find someone that could teach me more in person....all I know how to do now is use a drop spindle a bit.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ My stepbrother, stepmother, and stepsister live in Texas. My stepbrother is a pilot for SW airlines. Maybe one day I'll get down there, they live from about Corpus Christi, Huston and Austin areas. I'll let you know if a plane tiket falls into my hands.

Kiamichi Kid keep practising with the spindle, you will improve the more you work at it. The book Hands on Spinning by Lee Raven is an excellent resource. You can find it used for pretty cheap through Amazon. And we are all here virtually to help all of you.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Congratulations on your new found addiction WIHH. Cheers


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

yay!!!

New spinner's death grip - yup, common to all!

so, where's the pictures ???? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I started spinning on a drop spindle right after christmas and WAY WAY WAY Over spun the first few times but now I can turn out a pretty good piece of yarn...Now I am out of carded fiber....grrr.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Outstanding !! Having another handpsinner around is always a good thing! Can't wait to see photos. VBG


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH you have enough fibers to get you through all the trials and tribulations of learning to spin. I'll bet that by the time you get through all that light colored stuff you will have evened out your spining considerably. Then you an learn how to ply, yes , you an do it!!! Then you can move to either the Romney or the other fibers you have in that drawer of yours.

Enjoy and relax. If you get all worried about how you are spinning and if it is "good enough" then you'll tense up and not have fun. It should be relaxing!

Remember, listen to the fibers, they never lie.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I woke up this morning thinking about this thread.

I learned to knit when I was about 8 years old.
That would be 55 years AGO!
And I learned to crochet (self taught) about 40 years ago.

Other than socks or mittens, I have knitted and crocheted just about anything and everything.

And then there is the embroidery and counted cross stitch and the zillion other hobbies I enjoy-----wood working, gardening, geocaching, playing with the grandkids, riding the motorcycle, bicycling, this darn computer, stain glass....etc

With all these hobbies you can imagine the plethora of various "stashes" that I have.

Anyway-----I digress!

I need another hobby like I need a hole in my head, but............by golly I'd sure like to sit in a corner and watch a spinning lesson.

Iffin' you ladies get together for any more sessions, I'd like to invite myself to join you.
(I'll bring my own sandwich!)

.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

That just sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

WIHH, it was obvious that with the way you went after knitting you'd be spinning in no time too--congratulations! Bet you'll have a wheel before summer is over


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Darn I thought that was going to be a picture of CF spinning....GUESS NOT!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tallpines where in Wisconsin are you? What towns are you in or near? I'd love to sit with you and teach you to spin. 

I think a fiber or HT gathering would be awesome.Years ago I had one and CF and WIHH came up. I'm not up to hosting anything like that but I sure would come and teach, demonstrate, and enjoy the company.

WIHH that is a great picture! Sadly while I was there only one picture was taken that I now ofand it was of me at the wheel in front of the fire. I took my camera but was too into what I was doing to get any pictures darn it.

WIHH I was thinking that if you do get a wheel even if it is just one to play with you will need a little throw rug that is big enough to sit both the wheel and you in a chair on. Those wood floors don't cut it and that cow rug is just as slick as the wood floors. That was a lot of the problem, the wheel just wouldn't sit still.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Ha, Haaa, 

WIHH, your house always looked absolutely perfect and uncluttered, but now? Now it's all over! That evil stash is going to grow and grow. You'll be picking bits of angora and merino from under your toe nails. Old Cabin's going to find mohair in his soup and sandwiches. You'll be waking up at 2am and that foot'll just be treadling girl!

It's here, 

TEOTWAYKI!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Marchwind said:


> Tallpines where in Wisconsin are you? What towns are you in or near? I'd love to sit with you and teach you to spin.
> .



I am 250 miles from WIHH but I have a son amd DIL (with a new baby) that live in the same county as she and Cabin.
I'd love to have an excuse to drive up there!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love, love, love that Irish Wheel!!

Mine:





















> I think a fiber or HT gathering would be awesome.


Ya know, there could be a road trip the weekend after Father's Day to our Homesteading Weekend. There is always fiber flying then!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Maybe this will be the year I "finally" get there!


----------

